# Oil/Kerosene Lamps - How many do you have?



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Compared to a few years ago, oil/kerosene lamps/lanterns have doubled if not tripled in price. Have you noticed? I collect these plus have them for use during outages. Is everyone figuring out that this is an essential item if we have no power short or long-term? I love the ones that are wall mounted and they seem to have dramatically risen in price. Fuel hasn't gotten expensive too. I try to keep fuel and various wick sizes in my stash.
Question....can you use K-1 in these lamps/lanterns? Lowes carries this fuel and it is much cheaper than the fuel you buy elsewhere? Can anyone tell me? Don't want to try and have an explosion....Janet


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

I have been collecting lamps for years. My Grandfather had a antique shop and would put oil lamps off to the side for me. We probably have 30 or 40 of them now. My favorites are also the ones that hang on the wall. The only problem with using Kerosene in lamps is that the glass globe turns black very fast.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Have about 3. Never had the nerve to use them until a power outage last year (the day of the Indiana State Fair tragedy). I pulled one out and fired it up. My daughter was very impressed, although we still had to go out for ice cream and see if other parts of town were affected.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

They are a must. I keep thinking there may come a time when we have a major outage, especially terrorism attack. It can get pretty dark out there when there are no lights. I even have one hanging on my porch (lantern), so when it's out for a while, it can be lit, you can see where you are going and the wind won't blow it out. Along with the lamp/lantern itself, supplies i.e. wicks/fuel have risen in price the last couple of years. Think this is a good prep item for everyone.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have 3 , where are you buying the wicks ?

Thanks
rags


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

I collected Oil lamps for awhile. I got to about 3 dozen & ran out of room to store or display the. So........I gave some away to my DKids. We have several around the house now. And we keep them filled & ready. We also have 4 of the Coleman flourescent lanterns, that I picked up at yard sales & flea markets 2 years ago. Mostly for $5 or so.

Our Power goes out frequently, because out here in the hills, the trees blow down on the lines. It usually only takes from 3 to 5 hours to get the power back on. Sometimes in the evening, we just go on, to bed early.Battery back-up in the clock radios is a life-saver.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

7. i haven't been able to find wicks either. ~Georgia.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I haven't found wicks either.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

our local hardware store sells wicks, chimneys and the part you turn to raise the wick..to answer OP's question, I have 7, used to be 8...we had an accident 
just for your own info, a bag of plain kitty litter will soak up the oil, even from grouted tile, and made clean up a snap


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm not sure how many...probably a lot more than I need. K-1 works fine in them, just smells more than the nice lamp oil. If your chimney is smoking up, your wick needs trimmed and the height adjusted. I have both the flat wick types and several Aladdins. I know Lehmans carries wicks, but you can probably find them at an old-timey hardware store.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I make my oil lamps when ever I need them ... so I really don't have any lamps that are commercially made. I do have a couple of barrery powered lanterns for in teh ouse and a coleman lantern for outside.
Ohio Rusty ><>

A 'No points' kinda guy .............


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have 6 lamps, also have 6 oil lanterns 3 Coleman's for outside. I buy wicks at the feed store.....they are not cheap....but, he make me a slight deal,'cause I buy them so often. I try to pick up at least a couple,each time I go there.
I always look at oil lamps, when I see them.

Upppppf! Dh corrected me..... he has 3 in his shop, as well.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Have three 2 wick type,and 1 alladdin mantle lamp I wish I could find an instruction manuel for cause I can't get it to work


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

LOL.... DH buys them every time he finds them on auction cheaply. If the poo ever flies, we have enough to barter with. Might need more of the fragrance free and smoke free oils though as the fumes of the 'enhanced' oils give me a headache.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

birdman1 here is a link to thier site
http://www.aladdinlamps.com/


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 5, 2009)

rags57078 said:


> I have 3 , where are you buying the wicks ?
> 
> Thanks
> rags


www.lehmans.com Lehman's Hardware in Kidron Ohio has wicks, lamp globes, all types of lanterns and parts for most of them. I have been dealing with Leman's Hardware for years through the mail and have been to the store many times. They are a very good source for non electric items for the homestead. Lehman's Hardware 1-877-438-5346

Bill


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I have 3 lamps and 2 lanterns in the house. I've been drooling over an aladdin lamp for the livingroom for years...maybe I'll put it on my birthday wishlist.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

kudzuvine said:


> Question....can you use K-1 in these lamps/lanterns? Lowes carries this fuel and it is much cheaper than the fuel you buy elsewhere? Can anyone tell me? Don't want to try and have an explosion....Janet


Yes, you can use kerosene in kerosene lamps/lanterns.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

I have 9 of them that I have collected over the years. A supply of oil as well and I keep one set up to go at all times with matches next to it so I can go straight to it in the dark. And it is not pretty if some one takes the matches. lol I have gotten my wicks at Ace Hardware in the past. 3/1.99 and amazon has them in a pkg of 12 for $8.79.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I have lost count since I have them stored in different places. I gave away 4last year and I think I still have over twenty. I have stopped buying them but still buy the chimneys at the local Flea market if I can get them for a dollar. Mine lamps range in several sizes and designs but all are usable.

I have a Deitz No. 8 Lantern also. :nanner:

Lehman's sells wick; chimneys and burners.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

I have eight of them, 4 aladdins and 4 wal-mart specials. I don't use them anymore, the price of kerosene is so high they are not economical to operate. I use a couple of deep cycle batterys and a 15 watt solar panel for emergency lighting. Cost just about the same as the aladdins do now.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

I have one good lamp and 1 Dietz lantern and a couple that would work in a pinch but are more decorative. Plus a couple of Coleman lanterns. Hmm, note to self to buy more fuel for all.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

rags57078....I buy mine at older type hardware stores, wal-mart (they usually carry one size though) and online. Since I have so many with different size/shape wicks, I carry a note in wallet in case I run across some of the hard to find. Problem with online is the shipping is usually higher than the product. Ebay has a good source but watch the shipping.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Cabin Fever....so I guess the K in K-1 is kerosene? I know it's cheaper at Lowe's than buying regular lamp oil like at wal-mart. I'm sure it smells, but could have it as back up.

Averagejo - there are some odorless lamp oils out there. To me, they all have a scent but you might look for the odorless


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

Have you seen these? http://www.oillampman.com/bottlewick.html#mason Its a burner that fits on a mason jar. and has the holder for a chimney. Only $18.95 for 7 of them. I think I am going to buy a bunch of them! I have seen on pinterest where people have used pipe clamps to mount mason jars to the wall. I might cover a board in metal as a reflector and mount it on there then mount that on the wall. Its a little *******, but I think it would be much appreciated in a power outage!


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

Also, I was considering buying a set of the solar landscape lights for the purpose of emergency lighting. I know a lot of campers use them for that purpose.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

sorry for another reply - but I think the rise in cost is due to demand. I think people are realizing how important they are. I bought a wall mount with mirror back on ebay about a year ago for $20...now you can't hardly find one less than $40. 

Also and idea on wall mount - they usually all have a reflection plate behind. I went to craft/hobby store and bought a pack of small mirrors and glue to my reflection plates that were just metal and it works - really helps throw the light. Think i got 4 for about $3.00 - just an idea to pass on.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Have 2. Have used them when the power went out, but that's the only time we've used them. Have some lamp oil for them, but not much. Guess that's something else I need to put on the list along with spare wicks. 

Although making an "olive oil" lamp wouldn't be too hard. Assuming you have olive oil. Have a few gallons frozen in the deep freeze and plan on planting a half dozen trees in our orchard.


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

i have a silly question- i have 2 lanterns- the red ones bought at walmart. are these good? Or are they cheapies? I want to start buying more but dont want to waste my money. They look alright, but they seem kinds lightweight.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

you will not trick me into using up a saturday counting lamps. I once got a box of more than 14 at one time. at a sale. from little tiny to big


----------



## Angelquest (Feb 11, 2012)

Although making an "olive oil" lamp wouldn't be too hard. Assuming you have olive oil. Have a few gallons frozen in the deep freeze and plan on planting a half dozen trees in our orchard.[/QUOTE]

I'm new here (first post) so I hope I am doing this right!

I just made a few of these olive oil lamps, and I LOVE them! The smell of regular lamp oil gives me a terrible headache within minutes of lighting it. But less than 1/2 inch of olive oil in a canning jar burns for at least 6 hours, gives off a clean bright light, doesn't smoke, and best of all....NO SMELL! (Unless you add essential oils to it, which makes the house smell wonderful!) And through trial and error, I discovered that I can make them completely with stuff I have around the house! Even the wicks, which I improvised out of old t-shirts, and they work beautifully! :bouncy:


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

to InTownFor Now...I've seen the lanterns from wal-mart back in the camping section. Those are good for using outdoors because it blocks the wind. That's what I have hanging on my porch post. A few "lamps" would be good. I think wal-mart has some in the candle section for less than $20 each.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Gosh I have who knows how many pedestal and wall hanging oil lamps, dietz oil lanterns, antique railroad colored lens lanterns, and a couple of working (plus a pile of broken for parts) Coleman lanterns fueled with white gas and propane. Not to mention I make and store oodles of different types of candles..

Others have answered the question on liquid paraffin oil/ kerosene based fuels.

I find my supply of different sized wide flat wicks at the local 'Ace' hardware store. The same with 'Coleman Mantles' for the lanterns.

Here is a link to a do-it-yourself veggie oil fueled 'oil lamp'

http://www.judyofthewoods.net/diy/lamp.html


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I have 4 and when the power goes out... they are used. 

Parts can be found cheaply at Wal-Mart and are a seasonal item. Start checking the Candle isle in late August .. not all stores will get this stuff in at the same time. By October all stores should have their parts in, most gone by December. 

I do want to say, if there 'was' a place for wicks and it is gone.. blame me! I buy them out every year. Last year one of my WM had lamp oil on sale and I bought it all.

if oil lamps are too expensive then buy the burners for canning jars:
http://oillampparts.com/mason.html

lamp oil burn rate
http://www.alpharubicon.com/primitive/lampoilburntime.htm

http://greenaprons.wordpress.com/2011/04/19/oil-lamps-and-candles-burn-rate/


brook


"The American Republic will endure until the day Congress discovers that it can bribe the public with their own money."
~Alexis de Toqueville (1805-1859)


----------



## nomifyle (Mar 26, 2008)

Three years ago I found a style on ebay that I liked and ended up with 22 large lamps and 11 minitures. I lucked on many replacement globes for 50 cents each and got many replacement parts (burners and wicks) on line. This was when the prices on oil lamps had started to rise. Now they are too expensive. I told DH I was collecting them so he would freak out.

Judy


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have 10 or so. I have 2 in every room. I build wall hangers with a mirror for brighter light. The dining room has 2 on the buffet that has a mirror in the back. We use them quite a bit, we like a nice dinner by lamp light, 2 on the buffet and 1 in the center of the table. A lot more light than candles....James


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

I have 5 cheap ones and plant hangers on the walls to hang them on, need to add mirrors. I also have lots of oil to make more with mason jars if needed.
I have found wicks at craft stores.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

When we used to live in Pa we used them all the time when the electric went out. not so much here but we like them.

Regarding lamp oil, I always look for it in thrift shops and garage sales.

You can use old cooking oil in a jar with a wick, in a pinch. If you have old broken taper candles save them wicks for this type.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

We have four of the "fancy" ones and two of the coleman outdoor ones. We use the outdoor ones more than the other ones. They just make me a nervous wreck around the kids and pets. l


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Westbrook has it right. oillampman.com has everything you ever thought of for lamps. The canning jar fixtures are like $19 for 7.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

You can also burn natural gas condensate in them (some call it drip gas).

So, if you find yourself in a post apocalypse scenario, and you've used up your barrel of kerosene, if you have a gas well nearby, with a tank battery.... odds are one of those tanks is still collecting condensate. Think of it as a cheap octane poor gasoline. I've tried it in several of my lamps, and it works fine.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have about 12...and I pick up a pack of wicks and another gallon of oil (at Walmart) every time I am in that aisle.

I don't use them regularly but think they are prep "must have."


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not sure. Four or five kerosene lamps. Three Dietz flat wick kerosene lanterns. One Aladdin lamp. Several Coleman pressurized gas lanterns. 

Mostly use battery powered compact fluorescents or LED lights now.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have three , two wall mount . I get wicks at local hardware store ( Ace affliate ). Local lowes has 5 gal K1 for $44.00

Welcome ANGEL QUEST !


----------



## scc2 (Nov 8, 2011)

http://www.lanternnet.com/

They sell rolls of various wick sizes...

I have bought from these people before, excellent customer service.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Never tried, but I imagine one could burn liquid lard in one of the olive oil lamps. As long as you could obtain wild hogs... (any hog fattened on non grains will have their fat cook down to a liquid oil... corn/grain fattened hogs will have solid lard)... you'd have some light.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I use Coleman gas lanterns. Because they throw a lot of heat also.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I have an Aladdin, seldom used. I have several flat wick lamps with the standard #2 burner for emergencies. I have one that is our favorite, an old hobnail fount that my dh's aunt gave him. You used to be able to buy decent old lamps or just the founts at junk stores for less than five bucks, but nowdays seems like everyone thinks they're genuine antiques and prices them accordingly. I'm not going to pay $40 for a cheap Lamplight Farms lamp from the 80's when I can buy one new for $12 or so, or a nice one from Lehmans. 

I have a round wick burner that I would love to fix. It doesn't pull the wick through and I don't know how to fix it. I even have an old pottery fount that it would fit, but no way known to fix it....


----------



## Angelquest (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you Vicky! I'm so glad to be here! 

Texican, it is my understanding that you can burn almost any kind of oil in them, but some have a more unpleasant smell when they burn. I even read where you can improvise an emergency lamp by punching a nail hole in the top of a can of oil-packed tuna, inserting a wick, and voila! But I am imagining I would have to be pretty desperate for light to settle for "burning fish" as my scent of the day!


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

3 here. Only one get's used in power outages.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I was in Wal-Mart yesterday (North Mississippi) and they have fairly nice size table lamps for $6.97 complete with wick. Not a bad price if you need extra. JuliaAnn - it's the mechanism in the cap that's not feeding your wick when you turn the knob. You can replace the cap, but maybe cheaper to buy another after you pay shipping.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

i have two table lamps, two mini lanterns (they are for bedrooms to light the way into bed) and i have one barn lantern, and 3 candle lanterns. plenty of matches/lighters, still need more. need more flashlights, have a crank LED one, and a couple of clip on flashlights that clip onto my ball cap (great task lighting) have a big 6volt light with a powerful beam when you need to see a ways off, and have a rechargeable work light with super bright LED's that really lasts a long while.

i have a propane camping lantern at the weekend place that fits on 1 pound bottles but i prefer to save those for the camp stove for cooking without overheating the house.

dean


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

I have two and keep them ready all the time. Thank you for this post My daughter asked for a lamp a while back and her birthday is coming up so I will be picking one up also some wicks and extra oil for her.... Question I have been told this and I have read this but now I can't remember the answer I think I must need to be told directly so I won't forget .... Is it safe to use white gas or propane camping lanterns in the house also what about camp stoves... I know when I was young my parents used a 'white gas' lantern in the house and also a camp stove when the power was out for an extended time, then I thought I heard these were dangerous... A few weeks ago we had a three day power outage and I visited the neighbors to see if they needed anything and they had a camp stove going on the kitchen counter, so what is the verdict


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

ronron said:


> ..Is it safe to use white gas or propane camping lanterns in the house also what about camp stoves...
> 
> ....I know when I was young my parents used a 'white gas' lantern in the house and also a camp stove when the power was out for an extended time, then I thought I heard these were dangerous...


Often people fear the potential for carbon monoxide from use of camp stoves and lanterns indoors. IMHO, as long as the lantern or camp stove are properly maintained and used, they are just as safe as using your gas stove in the home. Both types of appliances use oxygen and emit carbon dioxide and some carbon monoxide. I chuckle when some can't see they are virturally the same.

Also, IMHO, the real danger of teh indoor use of a campstove or lantern comes when refueling the appliance and possibly spilling some of the fuel indoors that may ignite. I would strongly recommend refueling be done outdoors. And, always keep children away from the lantern - not so much that they might get burned - but because of the possibility of them knocking it over.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

We only have two of the large-type oil lanterns. I also have several small liquid paraffin lamps and some really tiny alladin type lanterns. I'm not sure if the little tiny ones will actually work because they were purchased for a craft project and have never been tested for actual use.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

I have eight, five from my dad, one from dh's and two we bought. 
Lehman's sells wicks a bit pricey these days. Glad I stored some.
http://non-electric.lehmans.com/search?w=wicks&asug=


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We have 8 oil lamps, 2 coleman camp lanterns and 10 solar powered lamps.


----------



## gusty60 (Jan 18, 2010)

We have 2 aladdins, 2 Matadors, 6 tubular type lanterns, 1 Coleman powerhouse, 1 propane lantern, and a couple generic type oil lamps. The Aladdins are my favorite although they are a little fussy. The Coleman is really bright. One thing about burning kerosene in a tubular type (railroad) lantern, you should not burn any with a flashpoint below 124 degrees. Not all kerosene is created equal! A popular brand of K-1 available at many hardware stores and home centers has a flashpoint of 101. Always check the MSDS. Maybe that is why it says on the can 'economic heater fuel' and not lantern fuel. It is safe with some round wick lamps. I prefer Klean Heat kerosene alternative but not its price! Flash point is 145.


----------



## roynorrisww (Dec 27, 2012)

birdman1 said:


> Have three 2 wick type,and 1 alladdin mantle lamp I wish I could find an instruction manuel for cause I can't get it to work


Lehman hardware has a video on the use of Aladdin lamps. you can find it at their site or on youtube.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> I haven't found wicks either.


Lehman's Hardware has all the Wicks and Lamp parts you need.
They have a great Non-Electric Catalogue, too.

I think it's at: www.Lehmans.Com

ETA......I gave away about a dozen or two, Lamps & some parts, to my DKids & GrandKids. a couple years ago.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I have some packed away and don't want to unpack them to count. My count of those in view is 15 oil lamps. I think I have about 20 in total and many extra chimneys. I didn't include two Dietz I have. Number 1 and Number 8.

I have given some away lamps in the past but I still have many.......... :grin: 

I have a hard time walking by ones at the local Flea Market. I ask the price and if it is "cheap" I may still buy it. I never pass up a good buy on chimneys which I can buy for a dollar.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Another ghost thred from over a year ago. I almost got caught up in reading the whole thing. Well guess I'll add my count, about 8 lamps but need to get oil for them.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We have 4-5. I have two of the ones that look like miner's lamps, and the others are the glass kerosene type lamps that our grandmas always had. I never use any of them, but they are pretty to sit around.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

About a half dozen, but one or two are more decorative than functional based on size. I've got a few gallons of lamp oil and over 40 of the large replacement wicks.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

wagvan said:


> Have you seen these? http://www.oillampman.com/bottlewick.html#mason Its a burner that fits on a mason jar. and has the holder for a chimney. Only $18.95 for 7 of them. I think I am going to buy a bunch of them! I have seen on pinterest where people have used pipe clamps to mount mason jars to the wall. I might cover a board in metal as a reflector and mount it on there then mount that on the wall. Its a little *******, but I think it would be much appreciated in a power outage!


Lehman's has a few different kinds of these little inserts. They also have a "lid" you can put on various bottles to turn them into a little lantern. Somewhat decorative, but kinda cool. We had to have them special order a specific part for an antique oil lamp and they were happy to do it. I have found standard size wicks and lantern oil at Wal-Mart/Meijer/etc. in the candle section. I've always kept extra lamps on hand because they are safer than burning candles.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Menards has kerosene at 2 1/2 gallons for $18. I bring my blue container to Fleet Farm and buy kerosene for about $4.60 a gallon. 

I use a few cups if I want to burn some brush of something. This helps keep my kerosene fresh. Usually have a gallon or two on hand.

Lehmans had a Dietz lantern on sale last christmass for $10 and free shipping on orders over $35. I got one for myself and gave some as gifts. The quailty is fair, not nearly as heavy duty as older lanterns but they will work in an emergency.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

In a real emergency, don't forget about the "tuna lantern".

Use an ice pick to poke a hole in the top of a can of tuna ------ must be tuna packed in oil.

Poke a wick into the hole and light.

This emergency lamp will burn for hours...........
it does make the dwelling smell "fishy".


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

InTownForNow said:


> i have a silly question- i have 2 lanterns- the red ones bought at walmart. are these good? Or are they cheapies? I want to start buying more but dont want to waste my money. They look alright, but they seem kinds lightweight.


I have one and it works fine (the red railroad looking type). They usually sell spare wicks for them right in the same area of the store.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Some gas stations sell kerosene at the pump (although not in all areas). It is much cheaper to buy/gal. at the pump, than small quantities at a store.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have 4. I bought extra wicks at walmart.


----------



## thepianolist (Jan 19, 2013)

I have 5 lamps as of right now. Two antique Rayos and three new Aladdins. Antique Lamp Supply has a few wicks and a great assortment of chimneys:

http://www.antiquelampsupply.com/

Miles Stair has a great assortment of wicks AND chimneys but I have not been able to connect to his site lately:

www.MilesStair.com


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

InTownForNow said:


> i have a silly question- i have 2 lanterns- the red ones bought at walmart. are these good? Or are they cheapies? I want to start buying more but dont want to waste my money. They look alright, but they seem kinds lightweight.


If its the flimsy feeling ones be careful. The tanks will leak.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We used oil lamps when we had a vacation home in PA (no electricity there). I haven't been able to find supplies for the lamps since we last bought some in a little hardware store near Tionesta. 

I am truly jealous of you who find them at yard sales and flea markets.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I find they're harder to find at yard sales. Think people are realizing it's easier to dig out the lamps than realizing their batteries are dead and batteries are usually the first to go off the shelf when something happens


----------



## wrongwayrick (Nov 26, 2006)

3 deitz lanterns, 2 coleman lanterns and 6 oil lamps
I get all my wicks from
http://www.milesstair.com/


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

None. Would take one if free, but would not spend any money on them. LED's will last for a long time, I have a million of them dirt cheap, will run on any battery, can be charged a ton of ways. Dont burn the house down, not hot, and can be varied in brightness from a less than a match level to a burn your retinas floodlight. Can store a lifetime of them in a shoebox. Waterproof, windproof, hang them upside down, make them temporary or a permanent fixture. Need a hammer to break them. 

Love the kerosene for my backup to my woodstove heat source tho.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I've been a small time collector since I was a little girl. Started with how cute the itty bitty ones were.

I probaby have 20-30. About 3 came from current day big box stores, large size ones for a good bit of light.
All the rest are split between tiny and medium size ones.

Probably more than a dozen sit in a lookie spot collecting dust. The ones that are go-to for power outage are placed in the important spots of the house I know I can find in the dark without worrying.

Took me years to realize I should stock wicks instead of just oil. duh. We have a 100+ year old hardware in town that stocks some wicks, and I have found them at craft stores as well as big box. I admit I haven't looked lately, so don't know about price and availability right now.


----------

